
Ex-Windows chief: Here's why Microsoft waged war on open source - tech-historian
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ex-windows-chief-heres-why-microsoft-waged-war-on-open-source/
======
ornornor
> After Microsoft ported SQL Server to Linux, Ballmer said he no longer saw
> Linux as a cancer, but he maintains his analogy was right for the time and
> that going to war with open source made Microsoft a "ton of money".

There you go.

~~~
joemazerino
Ballmer, acting as an executive of Microsoft, has a duty to provide a profit
to Microsoft's shareholders.

------
mycall
> Microsoft open-sourced the 1983 GW-BASIC interpreter last week as a
> historical software artifact.

Walking into a Radio Shack viewing some Tandy running BASIC prompt, more fun
was the grin walking out of store. Infinite loop of random ASCII always got
some looks. Kids 6 years old today could do this.

